# Would you buy and wear a strangers bike shorts?



## RCITGuy (24 Oct 2015)

So there seems to be a fairly steady stream of used cycling shorts on eBay, and I'm wondering, who on earth buys these? Do people actually buy them and wear them themselves, given what goes on in these shorts?

Is it a bit gross or am I just being as bit fussy?


----------



## slowmotion (24 Oct 2015)

I bought some ex-MOD arctic long johns on Ebay once. There was a weird yellow/brown stain on them which they said was hydraulic fluid. I just washed them and they lasted quite a few years.


----------



## vickster (24 Oct 2015)

Not on your life. They aren't that expensive anyhow


----------



## TissoT (24 Oct 2015)

You can buy a pair from a shop/online all well and good .. but how would you know if some one has tried them on or worn them at home and returned them .


----------



## slowmotion (24 Oct 2015)

TissoT said:


> You can buy a pair from a shop all well and good .. but how would you know if some one has tried them on or worn them at home and returned them .


 Thanks for that. It's just reminded me that I need to return some 3/4 cycling longs to Wiggle for a refund.


----------



## DCLane (24 Oct 2015)

Yes - and I have. Usually 'longs' or an expensive brand shorts.


----------



## graham bowers (24 Oct 2015)

In principle, yes, but unlikely to do so in practice as new ones are luckily affordable. I have worn rental wetsuits on several occasions and I can assure you that worse things are done in the water. So yes, you are too fussy ;-))


----------



## numbnuts (24 Oct 2015)

Never have never will I'd soon go without


----------



## LocalLad (24 Oct 2015)

For those who would..would you buy second hand boxers?


----------



## oldjontrev (24 Oct 2015)

Why not, if it says "only used a couple of times" they was you know !


----------



## steve50 (24 Oct 2015)

I have bought full length cycle tights 2nd hand but I don't think for one minute i would buy 2nd hand underwear.
i don't consider the two items to be the same .


----------



## slowmotion (24 Oct 2015)

graham bowers said:


> In principle, yes, but unlikely to do so in practice as new ones are luckily affordable. I have worn rental wetsuits on several occasions and I can assure you that worse things are done in the water. So yes, you are too fussy ;-))


Good point about wetsuits. Anyway salvation is at hand. Get some wet suit detergent and wash your secondhand cycling shorts in this stuff. Sorted!


----------



## User33236 (24 Oct 2015)

New or none for me. 

I'm funny about 2nd hand clothing. I got passed some second hand socks(!) by a neighbour some years ago. Politely thanked him then came straight indoors and binned them


----------



## Mrs M (24 Oct 2015)

No


----------



## sanddancer (24 Oct 2015)

Lol. I would never wear 2nd hand socks or boxers yet I have considered buying 2nd hand bib shorts. Obviously I would sanitize them first but I only have one pair and they are muddy fox. The pad is a crappy sponge affair. I have lidl/aldi longs but would like to try a pair of dear ones to see if they are worth the money without paying £100


----------



## slowmotion (24 Oct 2015)

Just a random thought.....do all the people who would never consider wearing secondhand shorts also build themselves "nests" of loo paper to shield their bums from public loo seats? I'm curious.


----------



## Mrs M (24 Oct 2015)

Yep


----------



## sanddancer (24 Oct 2015)

slowmotion said:


> Just a random thought.....do all the people who would never consider wearing secondhand shorts also build themselves "nests" of loo paper to shield their bums from public loo seats? I'm curious.



Yes I do that 
no I wouldn't buy socks/boxers
yes I would buy shorts/longs


----------



## Drago (24 Oct 2015)

Nah. I squat on the seat.


----------



## i hate hills (24 Oct 2015)

Good point made about the toilet paper but no i would never wear second hand cycle shorts.


----------



## slowmotion (24 Oct 2015)

I'm fascinated by the "nests" that I come across. Some of them are almost works of art and must have used up a fair amount of Finland's timber to construct. I half expect to see flocks of giant albatrosses emerging from the stalls, closely followed by David Attenborough. I must get to the bottom of this....


----------



## Tin Pot (24 Oct 2015)

graham bowers said:


> In principle, yes, but unlikely to do so in practice as new ones are luckily affordable. I have worn rental wetsuits on several occasions and I can assure you that worse things are done in the water. So yes, you are too fussy ;-))



Old piss in wetsuits is not worse than the faeces and STDs in secondhand underwear.


----------



## earlestownflya (24 Oct 2015)

nothing wrong with buying second hand shorts...if you don't like the look of them when you get them re-sell them..if they look clean and good condition..bang em on...you've saved a good few quid...


----------



## Tin Pot (24 Oct 2015)

earlestownflya said:


> nothing wrong with buying second hand shorts...if you don't like the look of them when you get them re-sell them..if they look clean and good condition..bang em on...you've saved a good few quid...



Can I buy your used retinas? They're obviously much better at seeing microbes than mine.


----------



## earlestownflya (24 Oct 2015)

Tin Pot said:


> Can I buy your used retinas? They're obviously much better at seeing microbes than mine.


harden up d*ck splat


----------



## Tin Pot (24 Oct 2015)

earlestownflya said:


> harden up d*ck splat



That's what the previous owner did..!


----------



## earlestownflya (24 Oct 2015)

i'd like to have seen you in the trenches...


----------



## slowmotion (24 Oct 2015)

I believe that they've invented this wizard stuff called "washing powder". I hear that it's simply splendid!


----------



## slowmotion (24 Oct 2015)

Oh b#gger!


----------



## earlestownflya (24 Oct 2015)

User said:


> Edging away from the person next to him scratching away?


yeh..after a full microscope inspection


----------



## speccy1 (24 Oct 2015)

Isn`t that what washing machines were invented for? If somebody is on a tight budget why not??


----------



## vickster (24 Oct 2015)

speccy1 said:


> Isn`t that what washing machines were invented for? If somebody is on a tight budget why not??


I'm not convinced washing at 30 actually gets cycle kit to a like new standard. I don't want to be wearing clothes next to my skin that have potentially been soaked in a strangers bodily fluids, or indeed anyone else's bodily fluids


----------



## earlestownflya (24 Oct 2015)

vickster said:


> I'm not convinced washing at 30 actually gets cycle kit to a like new standard. I don't want to be wearing clothes next to my skin that have potentially been soaked in a strangers bodily fluids, or indeed anyone else's bodily fluids


that's ok...you're of the fairer sex..you're excused


----------



## slowmotion (24 Oct 2015)

vickster said:


> I'm not convinced washing at 30 actually gets cycle kit to a like new standard. I don't want to be wearing clothes next to my skin that have potentially been soaked in a strangers bodily fluids, or indeed anyone else's bodily fluids


 Forget the wretched "eco" boll#cks. Turn the dial up to 50 degrees and kiss somebody else's body fluids goodbye.


----------



## speccy1 (25 Oct 2015)

vickster said:


> I'm not convinced washing at 30 actually gets cycle kit to a like new standard. I don't want to be wearing clothes next to my skin that have potentially been soaked in a strangers bodily fluids, or indeed anyone else's bodily fluids


I don`t wash stuff at 30, may as well not bother, to get stuff clean you need heat, I don`t care a fig what the tree huggers say


----------



## vickster (25 Oct 2015)

slowmotion said:


> Forget the wretched "eco" boll#cks. Turn the dial up to 50 degrees and kiss somebody else's body fluids goodbye.


I'm not sure such high temperatures are good for the longevity of synthetic fibres and Lycra? It's nothing to do with the environment. I use a 40deg wash typically


----------



## earlestownflya (25 Oct 2015)

vickster said:


> I'm not sure such high temperatures are good for the longevity of synthetic fibres and Lycra? It's nothing to do with the environment. I use a 40deg wash typically


how long do you want them to last for?


----------



## vickster (25 Oct 2015)

earlestownflya said:


> how long do you want them to last for?


Given my cycling shorts generally cost £50+ a reasonable amount of time


----------



## earlestownflya (25 Oct 2015)

vickster said:


> Given my cycling shorts generally cost £50+ a reasonable amount of time


ooo that's a lot of money....guess i'll stick to sitting in someone elses juices..for £40 less


----------



## vickster (25 Oct 2015)

earlestownflya said:


> ooo that's a lot of money....guess i'll stick to sitting in someone elses juices..for £40 less


Not really, especially for something that is comfortable, long lasting and hadn't been worn by someone else


----------



## earlestownflya (25 Oct 2015)

vickster said:


> Not really, especially for something that is comfortable, long lasting and hadn't been worn by someone else


i suppose..ok...you win...take it easy


----------



## speccy1 (25 Oct 2015)

I suppose we could take this one step further, why buy a second hand bike, when the saddle had been up somebody elses backside? Same difference................


----------



## vickster (25 Oct 2015)

speccy1 said:


> I suppose we could take this one step further, why buy a second hand bike, when the saddle had been up somebody elses backside? Same difference................


I don't know about you, but I don't ride my bike naked, there's material between my skin and the saddle. That is not the case with cycling bottoms worn commando. And all my bikes have saddles new to me, even the second hand one


----------



## slowmotion (25 Oct 2015)

vickster said:


> I'm not sure such high temperatures are good for the longevity of synthetic fibres and Lycra? It's nothing to do with the environment. I use a 40deg wash typically


 I'm a long way short of being A Domestic God, but I think that most stretchy bikey stuff is polyester/viscose. That's all probably OK at 50 degrees, I think. Obviously, keep merino well below that.
http://www.which.co.uk/reviews/washing-machines/article/washing-machine-temperature-guide


----------



## User33236 (25 Oct 2015)

speccy1 said:


> I suppose we could take this one step further, why buy a second hand bike, when the saddle had been up somebody elses backside? Same difference................


Never bought a second hand bike but it would get the same treatment my brand new ones get..... as soon as I get it home it gets the saddle removed and a new (or one that I have owned from new) Fizik Ardea Versus one fitted.


----------



## vickster (25 Oct 2015)

I don't think my washing machine has a 50deg cycle anyhow


----------



## earlestownflya (25 Oct 2015)

vickster said:


> I don't know about you, but I don't ride my bike naked, there's material between my skin and the saddle. That is not the case with cycling bottoms worn commando. And all my bikes have saddles new to me, even the second hand one


well....wines been drunk...and things have happened


----------



## RCITGuy (25 Oct 2015)

Interesting to see how many seem perfectly happy to pull on the tight figure hugging extreme sweating, bacteria and chamois cream absorbing undergarments of a stranger yet wouldnt wear a strangers boxers (Which would never have been subjected to such extreme usage)


----------



## earlestownflya (25 Oct 2015)

RCITGuy said:


> Interesting to see how many seem perfectly happy to pull on the tight figure hugging extreme sweating, bacteria and chamois cream absorbing undergarments of a stranger yet wouldnt wear a strangers boxers (Which would never have been subjected to such extreme usage)


i don't know...i had an extreme case of the sh*ts once...they sure got a work out


----------



## slowmotion (25 Oct 2015)

vickster said:


> I don't think my washing machine has a 50deg cycle anyhow


 I was going to suggest using the kitchen sink, the hot tap, and a couple of tabs of Ariel to wash away the potential yukkiness of the secondhand sweaty garment. Would you embrace that concept?


----------



## slowmotion (25 Oct 2015)

RCITGuy said:


> Interesting to see how many seem perfectly happy to pull on the tight figure hugging extreme sweating, bacteria and chamois cream absorbing undergarments of a stranger yet wouldnt wear a strangers boxers (Which would never have been subjected to such extreme usage)


 Speak for yourself.


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 Oct 2015)

slowmotion said:


> I'm fascinated by the "nests" that I come across. Some of them are almost works of art and must have used up a fair amount of Finland's timber to construct. I half expect to see flocks of giant albatrosses emerging from the stalls, closely followed by David Attenborough. I must get to the bottom of this....



i wet a paper hand towel from the dispenser and squirt a bit of anti bac' soap on it, then wipe the bog seat before use.


----------



## sanddancer (25 Oct 2015)

vickster said:


> I'm not convinced washing at 30 actually gets cycle kit to a like new standard. I don't want to be wearing clothes next to my skin that have potentially been soaked in a strangers bodily fluids, or indeed anyone else's bodily fluids




I hand wash my kit. 
Very hot water soak 
drain and add handwash then fill with warm/hot water..
wash.
rinse and rinse again with hot.
no colour loss or abrasion with clear hot water but kills bacteria.


----------



## slowmotion (25 Oct 2015)

What exactly is going to happen to you if you place your buttocks on a "non-personalised" lavatory seat? Will you catch flu or syphilis or AIDs? Will your bum break out with pustules and boils, and spread them in a hateful contagion to your loved ones?
I want to know what you believe. Where can I buy shares in "anti-microbial" personal hygiene products, BTW?


----------



## sanddancer (25 Oct 2015)

slowmotion said:


> What exactly is going to happen to you if you place your buttocks on a "non-personalised" lavatory seat? Will you catch flu or syphilis or AIDs? Will your bum break out with pustules and boils, and spread them in a hateful contagion to your loved ones?
> I want to know what you believe. Where can I buy shares in "anti-microbial" personal hygiene products, BTW?




I just put a few sheets down . It saves the cold seat.
the worst thing is my todger dangling in the water


----------



## slowmotion (25 Oct 2015)

Blocked loo, was it?


----------



## summerdays (25 Oct 2015)

Those who wouldn't wear a strangers clothing? What about a friend's? There are a couple of times when I've been lent clothing by friend such as turning up and discovering we were going to go mountain biking, or when one of my children were sick all over me. The people who are worried about germs really ought not to leave their homes, because germs are everywhere, and most frequently spread around by us on our hands.


----------



## blackgoff (25 Oct 2015)

*Would you buy and wear a strangers bike shorts?*

*- My arse...*

*Sorry, I'll get my coat...*

**

*Tho I did once wear an ex gf's Dad's shoes (technical story) he wasn't best pleased...*


----------



## slowmotion (25 Oct 2015)

As @summerdays said, we have all gone a bit bonkers about "germs". An otherwise perfectly intelligent friend told me that she would never use a hand drier in a public lavatory. She said that she couldn't bear having the air blown through other peoples hair. I asked her what she was talking about...." All those pubic airs get sucked up into the air inlet". There really is no limit to the human imagination.


----------



## vickster (25 Oct 2015)

summerdays said:


> Those who wouldn't wear a strangers clothing? What about a friend's? There are a couple of times when I've been lent clothing by friend such as turning up and discovering we were going to go mountain biking, or when one of my children were sick all over me. The people who are worried about germs really ought not to leave their homes, because germs are everywhere, and most frequently spread around by us on our hands.


Underwear, no. And I wouldn't expect a child to be sick on those.
And I wouldn't give anyone my used underwear to wear either 
I don't need to buy used clothes, so I don't and wouldn't. I might consider a jacket, but anything worn next to the skin, nope.


----------



## raleighnut (25 Oct 2015)




----------



## summerdays (25 Oct 2015)

They 


vickster said:


> Underwear, no. And I wouldn't expect a child to be sick on those.
> And I wouldn't give anyone my used underwear to wear either
> I don't need to buy used clothes, so I don't and wouldn't. I might consider a jacket, but anything worn next to the skin, nope.


They were sitting on my lap at the time and a good half hour walk from my house and yes I needed to change my clothes.


----------



## palinurus (25 Oct 2015)

I would if they were really cool retro shorts, but I wouldn't tell anyone about it.

Otherwise fark it.


----------



## sanddancer (25 Oct 2015)

slowmotion said:


> Blocked loo, was it?




Edge of the aqueduct


----------



## sanddancer (25 Oct 2015)

Remember the olden days in school ? 
The most important thing was to remember your PE kit to save wearing the crispy old spares the teacher would hand you


----------



## Profpointy (25 Oct 2015)

i've happily bought used clothes in the past and would do so still. Only sold (hardly worn & washed clean I might add) cycle trousers but wouldn't have a problem buying em. Have a few pairs of lightly worn 2nd hand shoes - at a considerable saving on the 300+ a nice pair of Crockett's cost


----------



## User33236 (25 Oct 2015)

sanddancer said:


> Remember the olden days in school ?
> The most important thing was to remember your PE kit to save wearing the crispy old spares the teacher would hand you


I managed to avoid PE by opting for German and Latin lessons instead


----------



## RoubaixCube (25 Oct 2015)

Depends on the circumstances. If it had been worn a few times and 'like new' then I dont see why not. Save a few bob, stick it in the wash a few times and put the kettle on.

If its been well worn in then thats an entirely different situation altogether. Its like trying to sell a ripped and torn £300 cycling jacket or jersey at near enough full price because of the brand name and it costing the original owner £300 "worn only a few times...."

You'd be surprised How often i find broken or dead PC or audio hardware on ebay selling for near enough original RRP.

You can message the seller and tell him the price is ludicrous and nobody will buy it and he'll probably hit back saying he's targeting the people with a degree in electrical engineering who can fix the hardware.... Alrighty then... GLWS!!!


----------



## Dogtrousers (25 Oct 2015)

It's a decision that I'll defer until I don't have any of my own and can't afford a new pair of £25 undershorts. I'll stick to wearing my own until then.


----------



## jayonabike (25 Oct 2015)

I wouldn't wear ANY second hand clothes let alone sports clothing


----------



## Julia9054 (25 Oct 2015)

Would never wear second hand shorts of the type that you wear commando. 
Much of the rest of my cycling gear is second hand though - you can pick up really nice stuff on eBay for little money.
Currently wearing a gorgeously wam and soft merino wool base layer - arrived in the post yesterday, looks and feels like new and cost me £4.99 including postage.


----------



## Mrs M (25 Oct 2015)

I sold all my horse riding gear on Scot ads and in the local tack shop.
I got cash for what was just going in the bin.
I only sold clean, unmarked gear, some of it barely used for a fraction of what it all cost.
If it was less than perfect it got binned.
It was perfect but I wouldn't have bought it myself.


----------



## User33236 (25 Oct 2015)

I know a female (a model I worked with before she got into 'adult'!) who sells worn , unwashed, under garmets on eBay! Gets round their rules by posting images of her wearing said garments on Twitter with link to eBay auction.

Some extrwmely weird folk out there!


----------



## LocalLad (25 Oct 2015)

I think you just changed the tone of the conversation...!


----------



## User33236 (25 Oct 2015)

Probably, but just pointing out that people go from one extreme to the other. There are germophones at one end and whatever you describe to label them as at the other. Me? I sit somewhere nearer to the germophobe end lol.


----------



## LocalLad (25 Oct 2015)

Interestingly, you didn't say how you got in touch with this lady....! ;-)


----------



## User33236 (25 Oct 2015)

LocalLad said:


> Interestingly, you didn't say how you got in touch with this lady....! ;-)


I'm an amatuer photography that did some fashion portfolio shots of her when she started out. Kept in touch with her for a while till she went too 'extreme'.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (25 Oct 2015)

While I don't mind used clothing that can get a good wash, I wouldn't buy used padded cycling gear, I feel the padding too much bacteria.
Like a pillow or duvet, if you wash it too hot it becomes lumpy, so what's the point?
I don't like using public toilets either, but needs must


----------



## LocalLad (25 Oct 2015)

User33236 said:


> I'm an amatuer photography that did some fashion portfolio shots of her when she started out. Kept in touch with her for a while till she went too 'extreme'.



Ok, I'll believe you....!


----------



## Profpointy (25 Oct 2015)

Pat "5mph" said:


> While I don't mind used clothing that can get a good wash, I wouldn't buy used padded cycling gear, I feel the padding too much bacteria.
> Like a pillow or duvet, if you wash it too hot it becomes lumpy, so what's the point?
> I don't like using public toilets either, but needs must



there's a point there - when you go to a hotel you happily sleep i (hopefully clean) secondhand bedsheets used by probably hundreds of people and likely seen some actio


----------



## vickster (25 Oct 2015)

While wearing clothes. I personally don't sleep naked in a hotel room ever

It's not the same as putting ones's genital mucus membranes against a pad where the genital mucus membranes and bodily excretions of a stranger have potentially festered for many hours pressed and sweating against a plastic covered bike saddle 

But if someone else is happy to do that so they can wear second hand castelli or Rapha, that's their prerogative


----------



## Pat "5mph" (25 Oct 2015)

Profpointy said:


> there's a point there - when you go to a hotel you happily sleep i (hopefully clean) secondhand bedsheets used by probably hundreds of people and likely seen some actio


I don't like much sleeping in hotels either: the bedding I don't mind if it's clean, but the mattress ... uhmm ...
Few months ago, on tour, sleeping in a youth hostel, the duvet was stained.
I didn't use it, slept on top of the sheets


----------



## Profpointy (25 Oct 2015)

vickster said:


> While wearing clothes. I personally don't sleep naked in a hotel room ever
> 
> It's not the same as putting genital mucus membranes against a pad where the genital mucus membranes and bodily excretions of a stranger have potentially festered for many hours pressed and sweating against a bike saddle



I refer the honourable lady to my post on hotel bedding


----------



## vickster (25 Oct 2015)

Profpointy said:


> I refer the honourable lady to my post on hotel bedding


And I refer the honourable gentleman to the post he has quoted. My nether regions don't go unclothed against bedding in a hotel room, nor will they against second hand cycling shorts

Nor do I stay in cheap fleapit hotels...


----------



## Profpointy (25 Oct 2015)

vickster said:


> And I refer the honourable gentleman to the post he has quoted. My nether regions don't go unclothed against bedding in a hotel room, nor will they against second hand cycling shorts
> 
> Nor do I stay in cheap fleapit hotels...



never stayed away for a romantic weekend then?

Anyhow, i do expect the sheets to be clean in any hotel above flea-pit grade, and likewise would stick 2nd hand shorts in the wash if I were to buy some


----------



## User33236 (25 Oct 2015)

Anyone recall the episode in series 16 of Top Gear when they bought second hand cars and took them to a forensics lab?

One allegedly had all sorts of body matter contamination!


----------



## Accy cyclist (26 Oct 2015)

vickster said:


> And I refer the honourable gentleman to the post he has quoted. My nether regions don't go unclothed against bedding in a hotel room, nor will they against second hand cycling shorts
> 
> Nor do I stay in cheap fleapit hotels...





Wait till you get to Vietnam and Cambodia!


----------



## sanddancer (26 Oct 2015)

Good call on the hotel beds.
so some people are disgusted at wearing washed hardly used shorts that they would wash themselves before use yet are happy to put their face on a pillow they dont know where has been ?


----------



## Easytigers (26 Oct 2015)

Straying slightly from the subject but kind of related - Would you wear a pair of shorts/leggings for two days in a row without washing them?


----------



## raleighnut (26 Oct 2015)

Easytigers said:


> Straying slightly from the subject but kind of related - Would you wear a pair of shorts/leggings for two days in a row without washing them?


Yep, but I'd have clean undercrackers on.


----------



## vickster (26 Oct 2015)

Accy cyclist said:


> Wait till you get to Vietnam and Cambodia!


No fleapit hotels and will be wearing PJs


----------



## vickster (26 Oct 2015)

sanddancer said:


> Good call on the hotel beds.
> so some people are disgusted at wearing washed hardly used shorts that they would wash themselves before use yet are happy to put their face on a pillow they dont know where has been ?


But you only have the sellers word that they are hardly used...they could have been worn constantly without washing. It's the buying from a stranger on fleabay that makes this all the more a no no

But if you want to play STI Russian roulette to save a few quid, go for it


----------



## vickster (26 Oct 2015)

Easytigers said:


> Straying slightly from the subject but kind of related - Would you wear a pair of shorts/leggings for two days in a row without washing them?


No


----------



## Dogtrousers (26 Oct 2015)

This is like one of those "One horse sized duck or 100 duck sized horses" questions.


----------



## Profpointy (26 Oct 2015)

[QUOTE 3972203, member: 259"]I can't remember the last time I sat on a pillow without any underwear on. [/QUOTE]

yebbut it's what the previous couple in the room did with it is the question


----------



## jefmcg (26 Oct 2015)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=88EW7F9uhO8


----------



## raleighnut (26 Oct 2015)

jefmcg said:


> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=88EW7F9uhO8



Well they add Whale sick to perfume so why not.


----------



## slowmotion (26 Oct 2015)

It must be utterly exhausting worrying about all those bugs, bacteria,and viruses just itching to attack your body. Time for a lie-down?


----------



## slowmotion (26 Oct 2015)

I have a friend (honest) who swore that he caught scabies from the bed linen in a very smart hotel in Dublin.

I suspect it was the company he was keeping at the time.


----------



## Profpointy (26 Oct 2015)

Time for a song:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=DGROSJbCPV8


----------



## slowmotion (26 Oct 2015)

Profpointy said:


> Time for a song:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=DGROSJbCPV8


Excellent! I haven't heard that for a while. Thanks Prof.


----------



## raleighnut (26 Oct 2015)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3vmPwZT-9zY&feature=player_detailpage


To continue the Frank theme


----------



## mythste (27 Oct 2015)

Meh. Typically I'd spend extra on new, but I've bought a second hand cycle jersey before now and still wear it regularly. I guess as "gross" as it may sound, I can't scientifically see a reason why it would make me unwell.


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 Oct 2015)

Have i ever told about the time i was on a bus and i thought the farmer had been spraying the fields. Then a woman got up and she had a brown stain on the back of her skirt?


----------



## sanddancer (28 Oct 2015)

Accy cyclist said:


> Have i ever told about the time i was on a bus and i thought the farmer had been spraying the fields. Then a woman got up and she had a brown stain on the back of her skirt?




Did she sell it on eBay ?


----------



## slowmotion (28 Oct 2015)

Exchange & Mart was the usual channel in the 60s and 70's.


----------



## Dogtrousers (28 Oct 2015)

Would you buy and wear stranger bike shorts?

Mine are pretty run of the mill. I'm on the lookout for some stranger ones.


----------



## Wolf616 (3 Nov 2015)

sanddancer said:


> I hand wash my kit.
> Very hot water soak
> drain and add handwash then fill with warm/hot water..
> wash.
> ...



That was a beautiful poem


----------



## Dogshead62 (17 Jan 2016)

Put em in the wash with napisan sorts em out


----------



## yerteasoot (19 Jan 2016)

No way would I buy second hand jersey or shorts. Maybe a jacket but even then. Id much rather buy brand new. I just couldnt stop thinking about where that pad has been


----------

